# Fiamma Roll out Awning Adjustment



## pneumatician

My five year old awning has become slightly misaligned in that the rear winds fully home leaving the front not quite properly home leaving the tell-tale showing. I have fiddled moving the arms slightly with little effect. Any ideas how to adjust these correctly. Also delighted with recent posts regarding Polensa Scooter rack answered all my questions without any effort from me.


----------



## 88781

Over a period of time, the lateral arms may need adjusting,via the nuts on the end of the arms also if one side 'usually opposite the cranking end' does not fully retract then you need to tighten the spring tensioner on the end of the roll behind the cover.
More Here

Regards M&D


----------



## sergeant

Hi, Please do not adjust the position of the arms, all that will do is misalign the front panel in relation to the box & then you will not be able to get either end home. If the material has stretched at one end which does happen the CORRECT Fiamma approved method to cure it is to wind the awning right out & at the end which is the slack end you place a small piece of gaffer tape on the roller so the material rolls over it. Believe me this is the correct & only method to take up slack in one end. It is trial & error though to get the amount just right. It increases the roller diameter at that end incrementally. The most I have ever had to apply is 3 strips almost round the roller wher the owner left the awning out at home on a slope for long periods, good luck, Steve


----------



## pneumatician

*Awning Adjustment Thanks*

Thanks for the prompt replies much faster than from the Towbar bloke who will expect me to part with money.
Tried plan A and downloaded the Instructions unfortunately mine is the Plus variant so it looks like plan B and the sticky tape.
Thank you both.

Steve


----------



## 97993

Excellent link that Dave or Mandy Do we have a usefull links page on the site? if so this one should be on it for sure
Geo


----------



## 99181

hi...no need for tape on roller,at the end of the roller is a ajustment.forget the name just now but it works like this..to take up slack you turn the something ...fix clockwise or anti clockwise this lets you ajust so it is square on and will roll up.it also says do not over use this if prob persists contact maker
dave..
ps sorry for spellings


----------



## pneumatician

*Awning Adjustment*

Done the sticky tape thing. Works fine now.
There definately aint no adjusment widget on the front end of my roller.

Steve


----------



## 99181

hi steve...i have just fiterd a 5.5 fiamma zip and it defo says there is agistment,it is called a presto-fix and is at the end of roller if you can get hold of there fitting instruction book it is on page 24 to 29 could not tell you if this is only for the new ones tells you roll out fully and use screwdriver to turn clockwise or anti clockwise
hope this helps
dave


----------



## sergeant

Hi lugnutt, thanks for the info, although ive done the Fiamma course & fitted/repaired more awnings than i can remember I will check this out at work because this is obviously something new which they havent thought to tell us poor erks about, Steve


----------



## pneumatician

*Awning Adjustment*

Must be on just the more recent awnings I have been over my 5yr old with a fine toothe comb and there is definately nothing to adjust as per diagrams. Gaffer tape works fine tho. Many thanks.

Steve


----------



## devonidiot

Why am I so different???

My problems always seem to be of the type no-one else appears to encounter. My current problem is that when the awning is extended I can't straighten the side stiffenning arms. How can I adjust?

I am going to try to get to the Shepton Mallet show, however I will be in civvies ( 'm going in my old car), I promise to park well away from the vans and try not to embarass everyone.


----------



## Steptoe

Hi DI,

When I first used one of these awnings, I asked this very question on here, the advice that several kind folks gave me was that the bent arms are a design feature and are not meant to be straightened. Apparently they will give a bit of flexibility in the event of a sudden gust of wind.


----------

